# bottled 5 batches today



## corn field (Jul 25, 2008)

Have been busy today bottled 5 - 5gal. batches today
Hibiscus
Peach
Citrus coffe
Cherry
Hot toddy ( apple wine sweetoned with Red Hots)


I would make a good criminal right now because my but is dragging my tracks out. I had help though my 14 year old grand son. My back and legs are hurting but after sampling each batch I realy don't care. When I get them labeled I will get some pictures.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 25, 2008)

That is one interesting combination of wines Ron. The Apple and Red Hots sounds interesting! Have a few more samples and then haul your poor backside to bed and rest a spell!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2008)

Those are some quite interesting batches you have there corn!


----------



## Scott (Jul 25, 2008)

Ron
Really interested in the apple-red hots, keep us informed.


----------



## corn field (Jul 25, 2008)

Scott: Made a regular apple juice wine, ferminted dry, made a simple syrup out of the red hots and used it to sweeten the wine. Only down side to this is the gelitan used in the candy will resalitify in the wine and takes quite a while to settle out. To keep from cloging my wine filter I ran the wine through coffe filters first then filtered later to get the rest of it to realy clear.
This wine will be consumed at Thanksgiving and Christmas and will be served warm.
The simple syrup is made of 2 cups red hots to 1 cup of water and heated and stired till all red hots disolved


----------



## univity (Aug 1, 2008)

that apple/red hot sounds amazing - when I was a kid, my grandfather used to take applesause and heat it up on the stove and melt red hots in it - then back in the fridge - it was soooo good - I bet this would be just as good - may have to try that!!!


kudos on the 5 batches in 1 day- that is a LOT of work!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 1, 2008)

*Funny thing about wine. Back Pain....gone after a few glasses!!! Best medicine around. No prescription, and it is legal.*


*Those are some very interest




ing batches there. Will you be bringing some to Winestock 2009??*

*That is funny....my butt is dragging my tracks out!!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2008)

I would need a 6 gallon carboy full to get rid of my back pain. thank goodness I have a few days off to hopefully recoop as Im pretty close to crying right now!


----------



## corn field (Aug 1, 2008)

RamonaI am going to try, but at 70 I make no promises. It sure would be a hoot to meet all of you and taste your wines.


----------



## corn field (Aug 1, 2008)

Wade after reading about your back hurting I opened a 2 year old Concord heavy body and am having a second glass in your honor. Concord crop last year was slim due to the late freeze last year. This year my vines are loaded and the neighbor has 4 vines and he wants me to make some for him. He is going to buy the sugar and a couple of carboys for me to make it for him. I tried to talk him into making it his self but he said no I will help you in any way I can. So things are looking up.
By the way the concord was great after 2 years of ageing I think I will hide a bottle to open next year and see if it gets even better.


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 8, 2008)

I give you a lot of credit there Ron. The most I ever did in a day was 3 batches and it didn't do my back any good either. The samplinghelps as you say, but tomorrow is another day!


Good job! Tell that to the Grandson to. Does he enjoy it as much as you do? Something great to pass on in the family, huh?


Salute!


----------



## corn field (Aug 8, 2008)

The Grandson is a tremindus help and He enjoys it as much as I . We are appling for a vinters license for a limited production winery. He wanted to name the new winery so I said OK. The name for our wines will now be " Hole in The Wall Winery" He is helping with designing the labels.
He would like to go to Collage to be a venticulterist ( probably spelled wrong) I have had 2 glasses of wine so I am not responsible for the spelling.


----------

